# That didn't take long



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.whitehouse.gov/agenda/urban_policy/



> *Address Gun Violence in Cities:* Obama and Biden would repeal the Tiahrt Amendment, which restricts the ability of local law enforcement to access important gun trace information, and give police officers across the nation the tools they need to solve gun crimes and fight the illegal arms trade. Obama and Biden also favor commonsense measures that respect the Second Amendment rights of gun owners, while keeping guns away from children and from criminals. They support closing the gun show loophole and making guns in this country childproof. *They also support making the expired federal Assault Weapons Ban permanent.*


We are all going to need to stick together to keep service weapons apart of the American way of life.

We have a very tough battle ahead.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> They support closing the gun show loophole and making guns in this country childproof.


How do you childproof a gun without making it completely inoperative? And if what he means is somehow disabling the firearm with a trigger or chamber lock, how do you do that without violating _Heller_?

There is no such thing as a child proof gun--unless, of course, Obama will use his divine powers to create a force field around all firearms that children could possibly ever get their hands on.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If firearms were "child-proof", liberals, progressives, Democrats and other coummunists would effectively be disarmed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How the hell do you childproof a gun?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

CJIS said:


> How the hell do you childproof a gun?


Step 1) remove gun powder from bullets
Step 2) remove bullets from gun
Step 3) remove trigger from gun
Step.......

Awww screw it just throw them all in the bottom of the ocean!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Step 1)
> 
> Awww screw it just throw them all in the bottom of the ocean!!!!!!


That is pretty much the equivalent.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Bend over here it comes.

*Address Gun Violence in Cities:* ........... They also support making the expired federal Assault Weapons Ban _permanent_.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

That was on his site change.gov before... then one day last fall it magically disappeared.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I did some searching around and found that it was put up after the election. It was taken down right after the NRA posted an alert to tell everyone that they were right about Obama. Since they changed the Urban Policy page, the NRA saved the page that Google cached.

Here is the alert:
http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=4227


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

People have to remind themselves is not a about the assault weapons ban. First it was the M-16 type rifles for civilans. Then the Bolt action style hunting weapons. Then the .45 Semi-Auto Hand guns. Then the .22; Then the BB and air soft guns.

Insignificant amounts of crimes occur with assault weapons to ban them. Plus lets remember CRIMINALS BREAK THE LAW! 

Gun Show Loop holes do not exist, let the states pass their own laws reguarding this crap, that way one could move. 

Most accidental shootings in the home are caused by carelessly stored guns. How about Obama makes it a life time ban from carrying fire arms of any type for someone who "owned" a gun that kills a kid that is carelessly stored. Which I can bet 9 out of 10 times it is an illegal gun.

To close out my anger, and for a lack of better words the flaming ideas this guy has. He should leave this shit alone, how about more police officers???

I finish with this quote, very cynical but can be applied to this argument 

"In Germany, they came first for the Communists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Communist; And then they came for the trade unionists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a trade unionist; And then they came for the Jews, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Jew; And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up."


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> People have to remind themselves is not a about the assault weapons ban. First it was the M-16 type rifles for civilans. Then the Bolt action style hunting weapons. Then the .45 Semi-Auto Hand guns. Then the .22; Then the BB and air soft guns.
> 
> Insignificant amounts of crimes occur with assault weapons to ban them. Plus lets remember CRIMINALS BREAK THE LAW!
> 
> ...


More Police Officers is step one, More prison space and Judges willing to sentance felons to fill them is what is needed. Crime control is what is needed, Not persicution of law abiding population by tyranical rule that violates all that this great Nation was founded on.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Shit, I'd better order up that FN-FAL I've been lusting after now.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Did anybody that posts here really think that this administration is pro LE?


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

*More awesome news.*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090121/pl_nm/us_obama_regulations



> *WASHINGTON (Reuters) -* President Barack Obama's new administration ordered all federal agencies and departments on Tuesday to stop any pending regulations until they can be reviewed by incoming staff, halting last-minute Bush orders in their tracks.
> 
> "This afternoon, White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel signed a memorandum sent to all agencies and departments to stop all pending regulations until a legal and policy review can be conducted by the Obama administration," the White House said in a statement issued just hours after Obama took office.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a fun 4.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

First on the agenda this morning FREE all the terroists at Gitmo so
they can get back to work.

Now you tell me Shitbama is not a Muslim.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Washington after the coronation


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Go Green my ass.

Typical hypocrite leftists...

Is the chump in the wheel chair waiting for her mortgage check?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> First on the agenda this morning FREE all the terroists at Gitmo so
> they can get back to work.
> 
> Now you tell me Shitbama is not a Muslim.


 
*Judge grants Obama request to suspend Gitmo trial *

AP - 1 hr 14 mins ago 

Video: Obama wants Gitmo trials delayed


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Washington after the coronation


Harry....bite your tongue!!!

A "coronation" is for mere mortals. This was a *deification*!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

sgthoskins said:


> Is the chump in the wheel chair waiting for her mortgage check?


That chump already has the check. The chump is now waiting for the government sponsored ride to make the payment!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Washington after the coronation


You have to feel bad for all the Mexicans that are going to have to clean-up after the Obamatrons' Orgy Of Olympian Order (tm)...jobs Americans won't do and all that...


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Should the detention center at Guantanamo Bay be closed?
No53% Yes34% I have mixed feelings13% Total Votes: 14,798


How concerned are you about the way detainees at Guantanamo Bay have been treated?
Not at all58% Very23% Somewhat19% Total Votes: 14,271


And these polls generally tend to lean liberal and still a majority of people want gitmo to stay open and don't give two craps about guys who use women and children as human shields. Keep up the good work messiah.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> That chump already has the check. The chump is now waiting for the government sponsored ride to make the paymentfunctionary to push her home to her government low income housing unit at Barney Frank Arms!!!


FIFY.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> You have to feel bad for all the Mexicans that are going to have to clean-up after the Obamatrons' Orgy Of Olympian Order (tm)...jobs Americans won't do and all that...


:L: :L:



dcs2244 said:


> FIFY.


And :L: :L: again!!!


----------

